

Installable Web Apps Will Be the Next Tech Battleground - ForFreedom
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/508741/installable-web-apps-will-be-the-next-tech-battleground/

======
pedalpete
I wish the W3C would be more creative with naming. How many different yet
similar things have been called 'widgets' since the start of the internet?

